
Someone memorialized my Facebook profile but I'm still alive - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/28268/40
======
mkjones
I just searched for "memorialized" on our help center and got a link to the
page that lets you fix this: <http://mkjon.es/memorialize.png>

If I search for "facebook memorialized" on the google, the first result takes
me to <https://www.facebook.com/help/?page=185698814812082>, which has a link
to the right page (though it's at the bottom)-:.

I'm curious what path the OP took, and how we could improve ranking here (I
work at facebook, but not on help center). I imagine the majority of people
who search for this are looking to memorialize an account, not un-memorialize
it, so I think in general the current ranking is correct, even if it failed in
this case.

[EDIT: as ldbrandy points out below, we're making it so this is the first
thing you see when you log in as a memorialized account.]

~~~
jessedhillon
Why not have a special "unmemorialize" button when the account is logged in?
Either the person is really dead, in which case the user logging in is
probably in charge of managing the remembrance and would not press the button,
or the person is not dead and he/she is logging into their own account, which
has been pranked.

Why involve support here at all?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or, someone hacked the account. Identity theft of a deceased person is more
disturbing than of a live individual - just imagine how friends of that person
would feel if the account would start broadcasting that its owner is still
alive.

------
swang
Facebook's Help Center isn't very helpful at least for reporting actual bugs.
First off it's tucked away into a dropup in the lower part of the right hand
column. The site seems to actively discourage you from report bugs (which may
be what Facebook wants in terms of reducing the volume of help tickets).

I had a problem in Facebook's Mobile app (iPhone) where sometimes after
uploading multiple pictures into a new album half the album wouldn't be
displayed. To me it looked like some kind of memory/display refresh issue
rather than Facebook not actually registering the images since if I could see
the images if I looked at it through the photos album.

But I could not find anywhere to register a bug/problem and I eventually just
gave up. I'm not sure if its been fixed since I stopped bothering to look for
a way to reproduce it since there's no place to submit a bug fix anyways.

Subsequently I've found other small bugs on the site, for example a couple of
days ago they made an update that moved the Facebook logo down 1px too much.
Since they use a CSS sprite, some of the white from the Facebook logo below it
was showing. How do I report that? Maybe they knew about it but it was about
for 1.5-2 days (it's fixed now it seems).

One more annoying problem: As a developer, I know that other developers will
want a lot of information about how the bug occurred and how to reproduce it.
So I waited until I got home so I could submit the bug through their website.
But if you goto the main website, they want you to go back to your phone and
report it through the Mobile Help Center.

Maybe there is a place to submit it, but I've actually spent a decent amount
of time looking for somewhere to send bug information to but I haven't found
it.

Sorry to hijack, but hopefully someone at Facebook will read this and can
suggest a solution.

~~~
Xuzz
In Facebook for iPhone, there is a way to report an issue: you can go to Help
Center -> Something's Broken -> Report an Issue -> "please let us know", which
then shows a page to file a report. It could be made even easier to find, but
there is a way.

------
lda
> IMPORTANT: Under penalty of perjury, this form is solely for the reporting
> of a deceased person to memorialise.

Sarcasm aside, I would be curious to see someone tried over an Internet form
in a court of law.

~~~
tptacek
They can't be, at least not for "perjury", because "under penalty of perjury"
has no force unless authorized by a court or, I guess, some specific statute.

The idea that you can stick the words "under penalty of perjury" on a random
form to create a legal requirement for truthful answers is one of those
Internet legal old-wives-tales, like adding "no copyright intended" to a
Youtube upload.

However, if you report that someone else is dead, and they or their family
suffer harm as a result, you can probably be sued easily, regardless of
whether you use Facebook to make the report, or a carrier pigeon.

~~~
Domenic_S
I don't get it. There are plenty of legally-enforceable forms online.

~~~
jlarocco
"Perjury" is lying under oath while testifying in court.

The use on the Facebook page is nonsensical.

~~~
Natsu
Not just while testifying in court. Statutes can also require declarations to
be made under penalty of perjury. Valid DMCA notices, for example, must
contain one.

------
jorgem
I hope no one writes a robot that memorializes every single facebook user.

~~~
praptak
... or bored trollforum users start doing it for teh lulz.

------
51Cards
Nice to see someone from FB apparently hopping on this right away and replying
on SE. Having a more direct interface would be something for them to consider
though as a lot of users aren't going to know how to raise an alert "where the
techies wander".

~~~
lbrandy
If you put the word 'memorialized' into the helpcenter you are greeted with 4
results, one of which is this exact issue, and leads to this form:
<https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/?id=292558237463098>,

A task has already been opened, internally, to display this information on
first login of memorialized accounts.

------
cldrope
Ah, when stackexchange and hacker news become "halp google 4 me plz"

------
zerostar07
Proof that you're alive?

------
lucian303
Wow, not to come off the wrong way, but this is the most hilarious thing I've
read in a long time.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Hm. Since Facebook doesn't seem to care much for users (indivdual), perhaps
hitting a few high profile people would change their course on this?

Mark Elliot Zuckerberg (born May 14, 1984) ?

I think that'd get the point across.

~~~
dllthomas
If it's not completely automated, I expect that one wouldn't go through.

